# k60 suitcase



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Can the suitcase version be adjusted for different diameter cable? May look to buy one that's for sale.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Rothenberger 600 can spin 7/8 and 5/8 cables with out any adjustments, and it accepts snap on drums like a K50 does for smaller cable.

Now if you can get your hands on a Rothenberger 700 it spins the 1 1/4 and 7/8 cable with out any adjustments.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

It's a ridgid/kohlman


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Keefer w said:


> Can the suitcase version be adjusted for different diameter cable? May look to buy one that's for sale.


Can't be "adjusted". It runs a 7/8 cable. You can buy a collar that slips inside it to run a 5/8 cable.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

As mentioned you have to change collets on the older machines which is pretty simple. I actually have 5/8", 7/8" and 1 1/4" collets for my K-500. Running a 5/8" in a K-500 would be a little scary.

Mark


----------

